# Ergo mama's advice on carrying a toddler while pregnant



## DLA

Ordered my first ergo last week and am super excited to use it! I carried my son in the moby wrap as a newborn, then used a sling for a while. Although I didn't care for the sling and never managed it comfortably. 

My question is, how long were others able to baby wear while pregnant. My son is 22lbs. ALso I would prefer to hip carry since I like to see and talk to him. Anyone had luck with this?


----------



## aliss

I wore my 41lb toddler until the end. I had a high bump fortunately, and just put the belt under my bump. I didn't use anything but the back carry.


----------



## NDH

I hip carry DD in a wrap but just do back carries in my manduca. Never found hip carries with buckles very comfy even when not pregnant.


----------



## DLA

Thank you!


----------



## Macmad

I'm still using the Ergo and Manduca and nearly 24 weeks pregnant. I'm wearing the buckle at the top of my bump and LO is in a back carry, no way I could do front carry now. Hoping to keep carrying until late as possible.


----------



## jcg0506

I wore my lo in the front position for the first sixteen weeks or so and in the back position until about six months, just putting the belt under my bump. I can still do that now (7 mo) but its not comfortable for long.


----------



## Tulip

The ergo hip carry was possibly the most uncomfortable bw experience of my life I'm afraid!


----------



## fides

i think i was able to until somewhere around 20 weeks - just can't remember


----------



## Guppy051708

I Could only do it until about 17 weeks. Some people can put the waist strap around their hips low (but not so low it endanger your LO). but i was not lucky. I carry WAY too low to ever pull that off, so i had to stop wearing him altogether. It was just too uncomfortable. DH wore him a lot to make up for it thought :flower:


----------



## NDH

Still back carrying in my Manduca at 25 weeks  

I have no problems having the waist strap above my bump and DD loves being nice and high as a result. Will be wrapping more though as my bump is getting higher so I won't be able to wear her that way much longer.


----------



## DLA

Wow thanks everyone! I got my Ergo this week. The hip carry position was a bit uncomfortable but I liked the back carry position. LO loved it and laughed hysterically the whole time lol. Think we will stick with back carry for now :)


----------



## missmayhem

we are still using the back carry at 30weeks, i wore her today for over an hour out and about, a few BH but nothing too bad, i had to stop front carrys about 4 weeks ago as DD was getting fed up of it, but it wasn't uncomfy


----------

